# A Low Priced Best VPS for Live Video Streaming (red5) server?



## sun2014 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm new to here! I just found this forum! a great one! Happy to joining here with all you!

I Want A Low Priced Best VPS for Live Video Streaming (red5) server.


2 or higher CPU - Dual or more Cores
4 or 3 or 2 GB RAM Memory
At least 20GB Space (SSD preferable).
[No need video recrding/storage, So small webspace is ok.]
2 or higher TB Bandwidth per month
(If unmetered, then its capacity must be higher than 1 TB)
Minimum 1Gbps (or higher) Connectivity
centOS 5 or 6 (or any linux/UNIX OS which works perfectly with red5)
Secure Server/Network (from attacks, intrutions, ....)
Kloxo or any better VPS/remote management tool
99.99 / 99.95% Uptime
No Overage Billing.
(VPS may be suspended until I order more or the start of the month)
Monthly or Quarterly (3 Months) contract.
(No Annual Contract)
24/7 support
Completely workable red5 live video streaming server installed
If you can't provide installation service, Unmanaged VPS is OK.
(I can install red5 with a freelancer).
I'm seeking for a low priced plan. at most, US$ 15.

Please advice me.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds like you are asking for a product with server management as you want them to install products for you, most services on this board are unmanaged and would not include installing software for you unless it already pre-installed in one of the templates that are available.  I do not think this is going to happen for $15.00, if your lucky having a budget twice that may get you what you are looking for.   Management alone, at the cheapest I have seen, is at least $20/month for someone that actually knows what they are doing. The server you have requested alone may come in at $15.00 its self based on the amount of memory, bandwidth and especially if you are wanting SSD storage. This is also assuming a provider would be willing to include dedicated cores at this price as the video software you want to use will likely tie up the full cpu cores (most VPS services offered on this board are FAIR SHARE CPU, so once again I don't think your going to get dedicated cores at this price point).

If you are being realistic about this project I would expect to spend at least $50/month if not more.  Even then, hopefully you find a management group that understands how to setup and implement the software you are looking to use.  To give you an idea, most premium providers charge from $50-$100 a month for management services, so expecting someone who might offer this to you for $20/month to know your red5 live streaming software may be outside their services.

TL;DR: Your budget is likely not even close to realistic for what you are wanting to achieve.

Cheers!


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 30, 2013)

And no overage billing with live streaming?  

I get it's workspace but wow!


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

For the overage billing, do you mean you want unmetered?

Or do you mean you'd rather your VPS suspends until you order more or the start of the month hits?

Francisco


----------



## sun2014 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I have just updated my starting post (so, it will be helpful to new visitors too).

Please view my requirements and advice me, share your thoughts.

Bytheway, I know some companies provide such cheap rate VPS. Could you recommend anyone for me?


----------



## MikeIn (Dec 31, 2013)

There are few Co. which can provide you but may have to contact them directly, If I can remember it correctly @Mao or Uncle ones said they can allow if you does not hamper the performance so other get's disturbed but I doubt a 24/7 service will be allowed.

you can always go with low cose Dedi provider like OVH or who provides burst speed @ 1gbps, since your Total bandwidth req. is not above 2TB (as you have stated)


----------



## ICPH (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, i can offer what You are asking for, except:

1) "Minimum 1Gbps (or higher) Connectivity" (I do offer maximum 100mbit/s shared. You can get average 5MB/s speed.)

2) "Red5 installation"

3) "24/7 support" (you have 12/7 support) Thx


----------

